# Cool Halloween site



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I just came across this site and figured i'd share it for those who have not seen it.
http://www.hauntmasters.com/sv/index.shtml


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for that link..


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link. They have a bunch of items marked coming soon. I guess this is a sneak peek into what we'll be seeing for 2006.


----------



## MTUJeeper (Oct 21, 2005)

Pretty Good prices too


----------

